# Base layers: Thermal vs compression (UA Cold Gear Base Layer 2.0 vs Action)



## Extremo

I personally dont like the feel of compression gear. I personally prefer the 2.0. I think they will perform equally in cold weather. The compression gear is just supposed to give your muscles support while you train.


----------



## Tarzanman

The compression stuff is that way so that you get a tight fight which helps draw sweat away from your skin (capilliary action). There is nothing wrong with the looser fitting stuff, but I would be surprised if it was equally as good at wicking sweat off your skin.

Personally, I prefer the compression shirts. A tight fit means a little less bulk (even if only slightly less) when I layer up and that no cold air or snow will be able to make its way between my skin and the base layer (no matter how bad I bust).

Unfortunately, the compression stuff isn't flattering unless you're pretty skinny!


----------



## J.Schaef

Smartwool baselayer for me. I don't like compression fit gear. Too claustrophobic for me.

Smartwool is awesome in that it fits fairly tight, wicks moisture like no synthetic can, and is really good at regulating temperature. I am never too warm or too cold.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Patagponia capilene....3


----------



## bakesale

The problem with the UA baselayers and compression gear is that they ride up and get uncomfortable. Icebreaker or Arc Teryx baselayers are the way to go. 

UA is shit with decent marketing.


----------



## Leo

I personally love compression gear. I hated it at first, but once I got used to it, I completely forgot that I'm wearing it.

UA is not shit. It flat out works. Now whether or not they are overpriced is debatable. I get tons of UA gear because I get discounts on them, but some other good brands are Patagonia, SmartWool (yay for merino wool!), and Helly Hansen. 

As for compression gear riding up... non-issue for me. I can see it doing that if you get the wrong size though. I find loose fitting clothing rides and bunches up way more. Also, I noticed that compression gear makes me feel better after wearing them. Less soreness. So couple that with good rounds of stretching before and after sessions is awesome. As people have said, the compression absolutely wicks moisture better. That's another huge plus.

For my upcoming tahoe trip, I am going to wear compression cold gear for my first layer and a merino wool mid-layer with my very lightly insulated (60g) jacket. If you wear shells, you could do three layers underneath for colder conditions.


----------



## Glade Ripper

AirBlaster Ninja suit in merino wool ftw


----------



## m_jel

i wear UA compression pants, and then just a loose fitting shirt on top. i like the compression pants because they're not bulky at all under your snow pants. Try the NikePro stuff too. I like it more than UA, and its a bit cheaper too (and goes on sale from time to time, unlike UA)


----------



## bakesale

Leo said:


> I personally love compression gear. I hated it at first, but once I got used to it, I completely forgot that I'm wearing it.
> 
> UA is not shit. It flat out works. Now whether or not they are overpriced is debatable. I get tons of UA gear because I get discounts on them, but some other good brands are Patagonia, SmartWool (yay for merino wool!), and Helly Hansen.
> 
> As for compression gear riding up... non-issue for me. I can see it doing that if you get the wrong size though. I find loose fitting clothing rides and bunches up way more. Also, I noticed that compression gear makes me feel better after wearing them. Less soreness. So couple that with good rounds of stretching before and after sessions is awesome. As people have said, the compression absolutely wicks moisture better. That's another huge plus.
> 
> For my upcoming tahoe trip, I am going to wear compression cold gear for my first layer and a merino wool mid-layer with my very lightly insulated (60g) jacket. If you wear shells, you could do three layers underneath for colder conditions.


I got the correct size, fuck you for even suggesting I didn't. I have a few compression shirts from UA that I wear for running, they ride up while snowboarding. It's because of the lousy slippery material. If you get their winter thermals you won't have this problem but with their general compression shirts you do, guaranteed. Same goes with NikePro as they use the same slippery material. 

UA is also not overpriced, in fact it's quite cheap, cheaply made, cheap on the shelf. Also the benefits one would gain from a compression shirt versus a regular base layer is so minute that you are unlikely to see better performance results unless you are a top athlete. People sure do get suckered in "oh it holds my awesome muscles in place so I can preform better and look cool" It makes such a minuscule difference in your bodies performance you can just discount it entirely. 

If you've ever spent some time hiking, mountain climbing, or backcountry snowboarding you know it's good to invest in some quality base layers. IMHO Arc Teryx makes the best.


----------



## Leo

bakesale said:


> I got the correct size, fuck you for even suggesting I didn't. I have a few compression shirts from UA that I wear for running, they ride up while snowboarding. It's because of the lousy slippery material. If you get their winter thermals you won't have this problem but with their general compression shirts you do, guaranteed. Same goes with NikePro as they use the same slippery material.


Calm down bro. I was talking more along the lines from my perspective. Riding up is not a problem for me, but I can see it doing that in the wrong size. I wasn't singling you out since there is no effin way for me to know your body style and whatever you do in it. Jeez, I swear some people just want to be attacked and are waiting for it.

By the way, I did state that the compression feels good coupled with my stretches. Nowhere did I say that it is the deciding factor in choosing compression. The deciding factor is because I can't tell I have it on anymore.


----------



## TXBDan

compression all the way. It technically works better, is more comfortable, and isn't loose or twisty or bulky or in the way at all. its just like wearing your own skin. I have some nice Craft base layers i like a lot, but i'm eyeballing some wool stuff for this year.


----------



## Chris2347

I use UA cold gear 1.0 compression - dont find it rides up at all, barely notice I'm wearing it.


----------



## Tarzanman

WOW. Dude... lay of the steroids. Roid rage is real and it hurts everyone! :laugh:


bakesale said:


> I got the correct size, f*** you for even suggesting I didn't. I have a few compression shirts from UA that I wear for running, they ride up while snowboarding. It's because of the lousy slippery material. If you get their winter thermals you won't have this problem but with their general compression shirts you do, guaranteed. Same goes with NikePro as they use the same slippery material.


----------



## clankfu

Seriously...talk about flying off the handle. Dude needs to take a valium.


----------



## bakesale

Tarzanman said:


> WOW. Dude... lay of the steroids. Roid rage is real and it hurts everyone! :laugh:


It was a stupid suggestion. Like I said, it has nothing to do with fit and everything to do with the slippery material they use. For the cold weather gear this isn't a problem because they use something else but for the regular compression stuff it is. I got mad because I used to be a fit model for MEC, for 3 years the clothes they made were designed off of my body. So I have damned high expectations of fit.


----------



## agoodwin727

bakesale said:


> It was a stupid suggestion. Like I said, it has nothing to do with fit and everything to do with the slippery material they use. For the cold weather gear this isn't a problem because they use something else but for the regular compression stuff it is. I got mad because I used to be a fit model for MEC, for 3 years the clothes they made were designed off of my body. So I have damned high expectations of fit.


fair enough, but not all brands fit the same! 

Personally, I don't like wearing compression for more than a few hours, but for quick park runs or sports I love it for keeping me warm and comfortable.


----------



## J.Schaef

bakesale said:


> I got mad because I used to be a fit model for MEC, for 3 years the clothes they made were designed off of my body. So I have damned high expectations of fit.




Thank you.


I hope this made someone else laugh as much as it made me laugh.


----------



## shifty00

UA ftw. I rock a full cold wearther UA suit (pants, long sleeve) and a layer of loose clothes. I never get cold, somtimes too warm but you can always shed layers.


----------



## swilber08

m_jel said:


> i wear UA compression pants, and then just a loose fitting shirt on top. i like the compression pants because they're not bulky at all under your snow pants. Try the NikePro stuff too. I like it more than UA, and its a bit cheaper too (and goes on sale from time to time, unlike UA)


I wear NikePro long compression pants and they are awesome! :thumbsup:....i also wear my hexpad girdle from high school football on top for hip and butt pads


----------



## swilber08

J.Schaef said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I hope this made someone else laugh as much as it made me laugh.


lmao...he was roid raging!! :laugh:


----------



## Leo

bakesale said:


> It was a stupid suggestion. Like I said, it has nothing to do with fit and everything to do with the slippery material they use. For the cold weather gear this isn't a problem because they use something else but for the regular compression stuff it is. I got mad because I used to be a fit model for MEC, for 3 years the clothes they made were designed off of my body. So I have damned high expectations of fit.


Yea man, but you flew off the handle and directed that anger towards me when I wasn't even singling you out. I was talking about the fit on myself. Saying "you" is a broad term that I was just using for no one in particular.

As for compression, I was talking about cold gear compression. I don't know how any other compression gear works from UA since I only use cold gear.

I always respected your opinions bakesale, no need to get mad bro. I promise I wasn't talking about you when I said that I can see it riding up on you in the wrong size. That "you" was just me thinking out loud. I would have quoted you or posted your name if I was attacking your opinion.

Remind me to buy you a shot if I ever meet you. I'll buy you a few, sounds like you need it :cheeky4:


----------



## swilber08

Leo said:


> Remind me to buy you a shot if I ever meet you. I'll buy you a few, sounds like you need it :cheeky4:


bad idea...anger problems + alcohol = making it worse

...sounds like he could use a fat spliff instead


----------



## agoodwin727

swilber08 said:


> bad idea...anger problems + alcohol = making it worse
> 
> ...sounds like he could use a fat spliff instead


I'd like one


----------



## ESW

Bakesale you don't know what you're talking about. I was a former employee of under armour and our stuff isn't knock off or cheaply made. The compression fit only rides up if you are wearing the wrong size, you're probably going up one size, which most people like to do. You probably don't understand how tight our compression is made to be. It's skin tight and shouldn't move in most circumstances. If you fall and slide on your stomach down a hill the friction will probably make it ride up. I guarantee you in terms of moisture wicking, while also keeping you warm, there are hardly any superior compressions being made. In my opinion the only real argument is merino wool vs under armour which is a very legit argument. You are probably just trying to bash the brand because you had one bad experience. Have you even worn the more recent thermals UA has come out with. Maybe next time you should try the new fitted mocks, they're not as tight so you won't have to deal with the skin tight feel. Also, the heat gear compression is made to quickly wick off the moisture so you're not wicked wet while working out or playing sports in hot weather. Most people usually wear a looser shirt over their heat gear compression, unless you're a V-neck wearing bro who loves to take his shirt off and tries to show off to the other guys at the gym. Here's a rundown of what the material is designed to do: Tight compression to help the lactic acid in your muscles, and skin tight feel to bring the moisture to the outside of the material where it can dry faster. 

In regards to the thermal vs compression, they're both good, I have pairs of both, it really just has to do with what fit you like. The base layers are fitted so they won't be really tight, but might not be as good in wicking the sweat off cuz they aren't always right on your skin like the compression mocks. From what I see, people seem to love them both.


----------



## ESW

Btw, I think that "slippery material" is polyester and elastane, the best materials you can get if you want a shirt that drys quick.


----------



## m_jel

compression actually helps your muscles out in a big way and yo don't need to be an elite athlete to notice. The compression supports your muscles, so they're not moving around and using energy to support themselves as much, leaving more energy to be used on the activity at hand, meaning less fatigue early on and your day will last longer


----------



## m_jel

also, lactic acid has no place in snowboarding unless you're riding at a very high intensity for ~75 seconds at a time


----------



## linvillegorge

ESW said:


> Bakesale you don't know what you're talking about. I was a former employee of under armour and our stuff isn't knock off or cheaply made. The compression fit only rides up if you are wearing the wrong size, you're probably going up one size, which most people like to do. You probably don't understand how tight our compression is made to be. It's skin tight and shouldn't move in most circumstances. If you fall and slide on your stomach down a hill the friction will probably make it ride up. I guarantee you in terms of moisture wicking, while also keeping you warm, there are hardly any superior compressions being made. In my opinion the only real argument is merino wool vs under armour which is a very legit argument. You are probably just trying to bash the brand because you had one bad experience. Have you even worn the more recent thermals UA has come out with. Maybe next time you should try the new fitted mocks, they're not as tight so you won't have to deal with the skin tight feel. Also, the heat gear compression is made to quickly wick off the moisture so you're not wicked wet while working out or playing sports in hot weather. Most people usually wear a looser shirt over their heat gear compression, unless you're a V-neck wearing bro who loves to take his shirt off and tries to show off to the other guys at the gym. Here's a rundown of what the material is designed to do: Tight compression to help the lactic acid in your muscles, and skin tight feel to bring the moisture to the outside of the material where it can dry faster.
> 
> In regards to the thermal vs compression, they're both good, I have pairs of both, it really just has to do with what fit you like. The base layers are fitted so they won't be really tight, but might not be as good in wicking the sweat off cuz they aren't always right on your skin like the compression mocks. From what I see, people seem to love them both.


Subscribed. I can't wait until he reads this one. If he flew off the handle from a mere suggestion, I can't imagine how he'll react to being told straight up that he's clueless.

:laugh:


----------



## swilber08

linvillegorge said:


> Subscribed. I can't wait until he reads this one. If he flew off the handle from a mere suggestion, I can't imagine how he'll react to being told straight up that he's clueless.
> 
> :laugh:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

I predict it's going to look something like this:


----------



## pdxrealtor

Lmfao :thumbsup:






I know- old thread


----------



## Gdog42

I bought a pair of UA Base 1.0 leggins. They fitted me fine, but there was a problem: every time I crouched down in them (as if on a landing or something when boarding), they would go down. So I returned them.

The reason I bought them in the first place was because the boxers I wore last season kept sliding up my waist and it was a hassle to get them back down again. I just want something that stays where it is! Sometime I just can't win.

...Until now. Compression shorts ($10 from Walmart) + sweat pants for cold days (also $10 from Walmart) = finally, an ultimate base layer that stays in place! 
The best part is that on warm slushy days I can just go without the sweat pants. 

You save $35. You get removable layer. It stays in place. You get happy face.
Quite simple, really.


----------



## Snownad

bakesale said:


> I got the correct size, fuck you for even suggesting I didn't.


hahah you fucking tool.


----------



## Jonnyw

New member - been snowboarding since 87 yeah I'm old. I hated compression gear until I got use to it and being in te upper age group, I don't go riding without eithe UA pr my set of skins gear. Defiantly reduces fatigue at the end of the long day let alone the warmth factor.
I used to use UA thermal
But Two years
Ago I sported the extra cash to spring for both top and bottom skins a200 thermal. It's helped with both my knee injuries and muscle soreness. I wouldn't ride without it. Now I won't go riding with just the skins and nothing else  but a pair of skins pants and long sleeve compression shirt keep me fatigue free. I was a total skeptic on the stuff and now I don't go without it. Skins is on the pricier side of the spectrum but for durability I've had excellent luck and money well spent. 

I do like UAs think 2.0 thermal
As well on the really cold days.


----------



## Jonnyw

I also might add if your sore after some serious terrain park riding using skins or other compression gear back home to recover really does help. Huge difference the next day. If your just cruising and riding low key its overkill but if your mountain side for a weekend straight breaking out compression gear for a few hours at home relaxing is really recommended. I should note that I'm a head instructor in the Midwest and usually spend my days and weekends mon stop riding and homesly compression gear keeps me going after a hard weekend or busy lesson times. It's worth every penny but it does take a bit to get used to , on to bunching I've had bunching issues with cheap comp gear but UA therman and skins do a really good job and holding form and not moving up or bunching. Just my two sense.


----------

